# Worming Tablets



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

So I went to the vets this morning (without Stacey) to get a new Worming tablet and I asked if I could put Stacey back on Milbemax (Stacey was given Prazitel 3 months ago and I was not happy using this again) I was given a Milprazon 16mg/40mg tablet and told it is like Milbemax and the vets I use are no longer prescribing Milbemax. I was also advised because Stacey is low risk I only have to give her one Milprazon every 6 months.

I have never given Milprazon before to Stacey and was wondering how good this wormer is? 

Is there any side effects I should be aware of?


----------



## Pinto (Oct 15, 2017)

I have not heard of Prazitel or Milprazon. I use Milebex, I have to worm them both the tablets are sitting in the cupboard it's not a job I enjoy doing. They won't come near me after I have done the deed. Why isn't your vet prescribing Milebex?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Pinto said:


> Why isn't your vet prescribing Milebex?


I haven't got a clue why they have stopped prescribing Milbemax.


----------



## Pinto (Oct 15, 2017)

stockwellcat. said:


> I haven't got a clue why they have stopped prescribing Milbemax.


I wouldn't use anything else, the tablets are so tiny.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Found what the Noah Compendium Data Sheets say:
http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/?id=-468419


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

*Milbemycin oxime* and *praziquantel* are the active ingredients in Milbemax. *Milbemycin oxime* protects against heartworm, roundworm, hookworm and whipworm. *Praziquantel *kills tapeworm.

Milprazon contains the exact same ingredients as Milbemax, but the two drugs are made by different companies (I assume). Milprazon is a bit cheaper to buy than Milbemax, but both are available on prescription only.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Same thing, different brand. Pepsi vs Coke.

They've probably switched because it's cheaper.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

stockwellcat. said:


> <snip>
> (Stacey was given Prazitel 3 months ago and I was not happy using this again)
> <snip>


What was the problem with the Prazitel?

BTW information on all animal meds available in the UK is on the NOAH website: http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I am glad to read that Milprazon is the same as Milbemax.

Regarding the Prazitel I wasn't happy using it again because coincidence or not Stacey started itching her bottom on the floor a couple weeks after administering Prazitel to her. One vet said it was anal glands and another said worms although no worms were produced. The iching of the bottom has not long stopped. I voiced my concern to the vet yesterday and requested to go back on Milbemax and this is when I got Milprazon (the vet was a different vet from before). The vet said it could have been coincidence this happened and then said Stacey could have had some kind of reaction to Prazitel hence the bum itching as worms was ruled out and anal glands was questionable.

Any way if Milprazon is the same as Milbemax, happy days as she will be on a wormer that she is used to having plus the vet yesterday advised using this every 6 months as opposed to every 3 months.


----------



## Pinto (Oct 15, 2017)

Do you need to go to the vet for a prescription for Milebex in the UK? I buy mine online it's cheaper.
I managed to worm both mine yesterday Jimmy was fast asleep, by the time I opened his mouth and put the pill!down his throat it was to late for him to spit it out. I followed it up with a squirt of water to make sure it went down. Trinnie spat hers out three times but I won in the end.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Pinto said:


> Do you need to go to the vet for a prescription for Milebex in the UK? I buy mine online it's cheaper.
> I managed to worm both mine yesterday Jimmy was fast asleep, by the time I opened his mouth and put the pill!down his throat it was to late for him to spit it out. I followed it up with a squirt of water to make sure it went down. Trinnie spat hers out three times but I won in the end.


Yes Milbemax is a prescription only drug from the vet so is Milprazon. You will find if you want to buy it online they request a prescription from the vet you use.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, in UK we need a prescription for Milbemax and Milprazon (which is the same) which is why a lot of people buy Drontal. You can buy Milbemax online but for something like a wormer or two it's hardly worth it as you have to pay the vet for the prescription.


----------



## Montgomery (Oct 31, 2015)

It seems to be the same thing as Milbemax. Same ingredients. Prazitel is the same as Drontal.


----------



## Pinto (Oct 15, 2017)

Interesting that you need a prescription for Milebex. In Australia you can buy it from any pet shop and online.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Pinto said:


> Interesting that you need a prescription for Milebex. In Australia you can buy it from any pet shop and online.


The UK has very strict laws about what you can and can't buy over the counter and the quantities you can buy at one go too. Nanny State in some cases.


----------

